# Luminant sky behind a misty web



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2014)

View attachment 87060


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2014)

love this Ed


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2014)

mmaria said:


> love this Ed


Thank you gracious lady.   I'll add a couple variations of this.  Captured some red reflection in the water drops.   Ed


----------



## limr (Oct 17, 2014)

LOVE this one, Ed. Saw it on Flickr already and adored it on first sight. Every single thing about this one works for me.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 17, 2014)

great photo..


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2014)

limr said:


> LOVE this one, Ed. Saw it on Flickr already and adored it on first sight. Every single thing about this one works for me.


Thank you, my fave school marm. I added a closer shot.  Had to show how the water droplets were


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 17, 2014)

Really like the 2nd one.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2014)

Outstanding Ed!


----------



## kateydidfaye (Oct 17, 2014)

I really like how you can just barely see some color coming through the droplets in the second pic.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2014)

kateydidfaye said:


> I really like how you can just barely see some color coming through the droplets in the second pic.


Reflections of the crab apples. These were from that tree this morning.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice.  I like the ethereal nature of the first one.

WesternGuy


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice.  I like the ethereal nature of the first one.
> 
> WesternGuy



Funny you should say that.  I don't go to church.   I live in my own church. God is everywhere if you look.  Just sayin. Ed


----------



## snerd (Oct 17, 2014)

The old hippy really shined on this one!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow ... love the first two.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the fall, when the spider webs get dew on 'em!


----------



## limr (Oct 17, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE this one, Ed. Saw it on Flickr already and adored it on first sight. Every single thing about this one works for me.
> ...



They're both stunning!


----------



## limr (Oct 17, 2014)

Gotta do it. #1 nominated for October POTM: October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## Hunter58 (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice shots.  The only distraction for me in the first one is the OOF wire in the background, the 2nd shot is awesome, looks like strands of pearls.


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 18, 2014)

Another view, with much background.  Just moments as the fog lifted.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice Ed really like both.


----------



## Actinia (Oct 18, 2014)

I liked the first two, but the last one, with the OOF background is my favourite.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 18, 2014)

Really, really Lovely!!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 18, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Really, really Lovely!!


Coming from a lovely young lady. That's a great compliment .  Ed


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 18, 2014)

All were great, but #2 really stood out for me.


----------



## DavefromCt (Oct 18, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> View attachment 87075 View attachment 87060
> 
> View attachment 87074


Very nicely done...nice and sharp!


----------

